# Lab results



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

T3 Free 2.6 range 2.0 - 3.9
TSH 1.05 range .34 - 4.70
T4 Free 1.08 range .58 - 1.64

I had a TT Sept. 2010. I feel like poo, no energy, go to bed early and take a nap! I'm taking 150 Synthroid.

Thoughts?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Your labs actually don't look bad at all. You could be at 1.0 or a little below on the TSH, but where you are at isn't bad. Your other levels are decent too. You could be low in Vitamin D, B12, Biotin, or Calcium. Being low in any or all of these can make you feel exhausted. Do you take any of them? If so, how much? Since my thyroidectomy, I have had to take them all and increase the dosages as time has passed. I am currently take 10,000 UI of Vitamin D, B12, Biotin daily and it has helped me with my energy levels.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melimac said:


> T3 Free 2.6 range 2.0 - 3.9
> TSH 1.05 range .34 - 4.70
> T4 Free 1.08 range .58 - 1.64
> 
> ...


Both FREES are low which suggests that you are undermedicated OR the T4 is converting to rT3 (reverse T3.)

Since that is such a high dose of Synthroid, I suspect the latter and you may be a candidate for T3 supplementation via Cytomel or Armour or other dessicated thyroid.

http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm

Have a talk w/your doc; get the rT3 test. We all have some rT3, that is normal but we should not have high titers.

Let us know.










Most of us w/o a thyroid have this problem.


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks so much! I see my doc next week. I was thinking Cytomel as well. Each time my Synthroid is upped I will feel great for a few weeks, then it's back to the same old tired, constipated, dry skin routine.


----------

